
How do I write an exceptionally powerful headline? - gaurav_tikhile
https://medium.com/@gauravtikhile/how-do-i-write-an-exceptionally-powerful-headline-a6a4adbad014
======
mikece
If you want to be a good writer you have to read.

If you want to be a good headline writer, read the headlines of the New York
Post. Only the NY Post headlines writers could have come up with "Headless
Body Found in Topless Bar." Headline was better than the article: Google it.

~~~
gaurav_tikhile
thanks!that one was a cool headline.

